# News from the 2008 Nürnberg Toy Fair



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Some interesting stuff. Here's a PDF file in English from the Gartenbahn magazine:

http://www.gartenbahn.de/web_08/engl_beilage_63.pdf


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: News from the 2008 Nürnberg Toy Fair*

Thanks for the link. 
It is nice to see other manufacturers in the garden size.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: News from the 2008 Nürnberg Toy Fair*

That was an interesting read Stan, thanks! Jerry


----------

